# Antibiotics and Fertility Drugs



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am due to travel to Reprofit on 5 July and am currently taking Progynova.  I have recently developed a chest infection and, as I'm asthmatic, I'm highly likely to need an antibiotic to clear it up. (My Doctor usually prescribes Clarithromycin 500mg)  I am concerned that these will react with the meds on my treatment plan.

Is it safe to take antibiotics or should I try to fight the infection off with something else?

Thanks!

CS


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Take the antibiotics! A true chest infection won't clear up with anything else and the last thing you need is uncontrolled asthma just now . Course will be finished by time you are into your cycle. Generally speaking IVF drugs don't interact with antibiotics anyway.

All the best for treatment  

Maz x


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

